# Quick Advice Needed



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

Last night I couldn't sleep so I do some bizarre things. I have read and people have told me for the colour of a FH to stand out they need to have bright colours in the background. Well mine is/was all black. I took the backing off and the gravel out. 

Now do I have to get that ugly pink gravel? If it REALLY will help the colour stand out I will. Also backgrounds, I can only find the pictured ones with the rocks and stuff but light colour, is that good enough? 

Im going this morning, that is why I need quick advice.


----------



## Paul75 (Jun 25, 2010)

*Your Choice*

If you really don't want the pink gravel, don't get it. They have other colors bright enough most of the time. Its your fish so whichever one you think you like the best OR you could do it by which color brings out you fish the best. Its really a matter of opinion though. I perfer a serene backround and shades of blue gravel.


----------



## Superfly724 (Sep 16, 2007)

Maybe Flowerhorns are competley different, I don't know, but I know for Aulonocara you're supposed to use a dark substrate and a dark backdrop to bring out their colors. Having a really bright reflection can stress out fish, causing them to dull their colors. It sounds reasonable to me, but maybe FH are completely different. There's my 2 cents.


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

Well I did it, here are the results. Lots of work but I think I like it. I've done a lot of research on how to bring out the colour in FH to show the best quality and plus I have been getting sick of the dull black.



















What do you think?


----------



## FishMatt (May 12, 2010)

It is very pretty!


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

Oh good, Im glad you think so, thanks.


----------

